# Red Baboon Or Orange Baboon?



## reptylefreek (Dec 18, 2009)

So I went to a local pet store to buy a Tarantula and I had my eye on a Orange Baboon. They had a critter keeper labeled Red Baboon I had a look and it looks identical to an Orange. I asked they guy why he called it that and he said Orange and Red are different. I looked it up and could only find Cameroon Red Baboon, and I know its not that. Can anybody clear this up for me. Am i right to say that red and orange are pretty much the same species? I know there is alot of controversy with the usumbara species, what am i missing?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

A baboon? As in a real life monkey? Isn't keeping a monkey illegal? I have been very interested in monkeys for some time (though i say monkey i mostly mean Ape's) Chimps, Orangatangs, Bonobo. So intelligent. But real monkeys need a lot of space and stimulation. If your considering a real monkey, i hope that you have a MASSIVE garden!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2009)

Leave the poor babboons alone 
In the US certain species of monkeys and what not can be legally kept, no great apes though.
I believe the capuchin monkey is prob the most popular ones.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow. I have never known anyone in the UK to have a pet monkey, ape, primate, marsupial, whatever  

Some organizations train capuchin monkeys as monkey helpers to assist quadriplegics and other people with severe spinal cord injuries or mobility impairments. After being socialized in a human home as infants, the monkeys undergo extensive training before being placed with a quadriplegic. Around the house, the monkeys help out by doing tasks including microwaving food, washing the quadriplegic's face, and opening drink bottles. For safety and the possibility of negative reinforcement learning, the quadriplegics had the ability to deliver a warning tone or 0.5 second shock to the monkey. As with all primates, monkeys are never to be trusted fully with a human life in an environment they find demanding or where their needs aren't being met. In at least one study, the monkey completed all tasks and negative reinforcement was used only in the learning stage.

I can't imagine why anyone would want a pet monkey. Though i suppose the same could be said for tortoises. I am sure you must have a zoo licence to keep a monkey here in the UK. Zoos are regulated here by the Zoo Licensing Act of 1981, which came into force in 1984. A zoo is defined as any "establishment where wild animals are kept for exhibition ... to which members of the public have access, with or without charge for admission, seven or more days in any period of twelve consecutive months," Hey, i wonder if simply anyone can apply for a zoo licence? Maybe i'll start my own zoo


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2009)

The OP might be talking about this:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/14426-usumbara-red-baboon.html


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 19, 2009)

Baboons are species of tarantula. lol... REAL primate baboons are extremely dangerous! NEVER GET ONE if you some who could!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

Surely baboons should be baboons and tarantula should be tarantula to avoid all such confusions! I've been thinking about getting my own capuchin monkey slave all afternoon...teach it to do the important things in life; cups of tea, washing etc. And alas, it's been traded by a big hairy spider! I think i'll stick with the monkey


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 19, 2009)

They seem to get an orange hue right before molting 
http://arachnophiliac.info/burrow/caresheets/hysterocrates_gigas.htm
Seems they are the same spider, just the orange one is about to molt.

Danny


----------



## reptylefreek (Dec 19, 2009)

see i've had an usumbara before and i believe the red is a phaze but when someone challenges me(like the guy at the petstore) i have to check my info. i have half a mind to call and ask for the latin name for these so called red baboons. see if its a P. murinus. if it is i know he's full of bs. danny they are actually that sunny orange ALL the time. i love it, thats why i got another. i know this girl is not an H. gigas, there is no way. but i have one more expert i have to ask before i am dead sure


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 23, 2009)

We had a monkey. They aren't that bad of a pet, as long as the have proper training.

My dad used to have a Tarantula. I think that those species are pretty much the same... I have never heard anyone differ between them.


----------

